# Zitate



## Axarax (7. März 2007)

Wollte mal ein paar Zitate Sammeln!
Natürlich sollen die zitate rund um die erbitterten Schlachten des Warhammers sein, wie man am Namen des Forums eigentlich auch erahnen könnte.

Ich fang einfach mal an:

"Ein Sieg bleibt Erinnerung, eine Niederlage wird vergessen!"
"Angst stört den Glauben"

Quelle: Dawn of War (Da stehen andauernd irgendwelche Zitate!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Axarax-

(p.s.: Bitte Quellen angeben!)


----------



## Thoa (7. März 2007)

Tolle Idee der Thread. Ich habe leider selbst keinen Parat *grinst* Bitte aber hier nur Zitate die im Warhammer Universum vorkommen und kein Albert Einstein Zitait #312432  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (7. März 2007)

Es gab da mal ein Buch aus dem W40K Universium.. irgendwas mit "Des imperialen Infanteristen inspiriende....."     ... irgendwas in der Art. Da waren auch viele solcher Sprüche drin.


----------



## Kartoffel (7. März 2007)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!

Quelle Warhammer online Trailer xD
Thoa er hat nix von warhammer Zitaten geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also lass mir meinen Einstein ^^


----------



## Thoa (7. März 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> Thoa er hat nix von warhammer Zitaten geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber ich. Denn wenn dies hier ein Thread mit allgemeinen Zitaten ist, dann sind wir im falschen Unterforum. Also bitte Herr Threadhersteller.. welche Beweggründe hatten sie beim eröffnen dieses Themas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (7. März 2007)

Siehe edit meines Hauptthreads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (8. März 2007)

Juhu Zitate...

_"Ich werd' se in den Staub trampeln. Ich werd' ihre Armeen zerschmettern. Ich werd' ihre Dörfer un' Städte abfackeln. Ich werd' se auf 'nen Haufen schmeißen und im Feuer rösten. Ich werd' Köppe abschlagen, Knochen brechen und auf den Teilen 'rumspringen, die noch übrig bleiben. Und dann werd' ich richtig gemein." _

*Grimgork Eisenpelz, Schwarzork-Waaaaghboss*

_Tötet sie mit Schwertern, mit Lanzen und Speeren, tötet sie mit den Bolzen eurer Armbrüste. Tötet ihre Krieger, ihre Weiber und Kinder, ihre Alten und Schwachen.
Tötet ihre Hunde, ihre Kühe und ihre Tiere. Aber mehr als alles andere, tötet mit Vergnügen._

*Kapitän Daerkhil von der Schwarzen Arche "Ergötzende Verdammnis" vor dem Vergeltungsüberfall der Dunkelelfen auf die Küstenstadt Bergsburg, der alles Leben in der Siedlung auslöschte.*

_Pfeile treffen nur jene, deren Herzen zögerlich und voller Zweifel sind! Für Bretonia und König Louen!
- ZUM ANGRIFF!_

*Letzte Worte von Herzog Lambert in der Schlacht am Todespass.*

_Das Leben besteht aus einer Reihe äußerst organisierterr Abläufe, geregelt von den GEsetzen der Natur. Damti ist jegliches Leben ein einziger Kampf gegen das Chaos - ein Kampf, der ultimativ mit einer Niederlage enden wird._

*Albrecht von Nuln*

_Da einzig gutä Zwerch is'n tota Zwerch. Un' das Einzige, waz noch bessa is' als 'n tota Zwerch, is'n stärb'nde Zwerch, der dir sagt, wo seine Kump'lz sin'._

*Schwarzork-Waaaghboss Morglum Knochenbrecher*

Heute abend such ich gerne noch mehr raus, wenn ihr noch mehr haben wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlyon (8. März 2007)

*In seinem War 40'000 Armeebuch rumkram*

Ahja: "Das Blut von Märtyrern ist die Saat des Imperiums" (WAR40k Armeebuch Seite 16)

"Glaube ohne Heldentaten ist Nutzlos" (War40k Spacemarinesarmeebuch Seite 21)


Des Erfolges wird Gedacht, des Versagens wird sich nur errinnert (Spacemarines-Armeebuch Seite 27)




Das sind alles War40k Zitate, hatte keine WAR, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab auf jeder 2ten Seite unten eins stehen, das würde zu viel (80 Seite) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gruss Arlyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernox666 (6. Juli 2007)

"Schwach ist, wer keinen Glauben hat"

Dawn of War

"Hass ist des Imperators größtes Geschenk an die Menschheit"

Dawn of War

"Ein Sieg bleibt in Erinnerung , ein Niederlage wird vergessen"

Dawn of War

"Vergebung ist ein Form von Schwäche"

Dawn of War

"Selbst ein Mann , der nichts besitzt, kann sein Leben opfern"

Dawn of War

"Der Weise lernt vom Tod der Anderen"

Dawn of War

"Angst stört den Glauben"

Dawn of War

"Wahre Freude erlangt man nur in Ausübung seiner Pflicht" 

Dawn of War

"Toleranz ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche" 

Dawn of War

"Verflucht sei der sinnlose Tod"

Dawn of War

"Hoffnung ist der Weg zur Niederlage"

Dawn of War

Das waren alle die mir so eingefallen sind, zwar nur von W40k aber egal.

Immer schön Eldar vernichten.


----------



## gultis (7. September 2007)

jetz ich jetz ich 


"für die horde" und  " bring mir zehn wolfspelze" 

so hab alle wichtigen wow zitate aus propaganda gründen eingefügt ^^


----------



## Leoncore (7. September 2007)

"Es gibts kein Problem, das sich nicht mit einer Batterie Kanonen lösen lässt!" - Meistertechnikus Boris Kraus von Nuln


----------



## Hesdajin (7. September 2007)

"Ich werde keine 2.000 Goldstücke für eine zwergische Pistole bezahlen! Imperiale Handwerkskunst ist gut genug für mich!" Dagmar von Horstrup - Adelige aus Carroburg (verstorben)

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay (frei aus dem engl.)


----------



## Devoran (7. September 2007)

Nurgles Kinder, unsere Süßen, unsere Lieblinge ... Wie sehr Nurgle seine Kinder liebt! Wie sehr Nurgle seine kleinen Lieblinge liebt ...

Fürchtet mich. Sterbliche, denn ich bin der Gesalbte, der begünstigte Sohn des Chaos, die Geißel der Welt. Die Armeen der Götter sammeln sich hinter mir und durch meinen Willen und mein Schwert werden eure schwächlichen Nationen fallen. (Archaon, Herr der letzten Tage)
- Armeebuch Horden des Chaos 2002

Das sin' Brecher, klar? Größer und hässlicher als Oger wie wir. Stell dich ihnen innen Weg, und sie treten deine Beißer raus, knacken dein' Schädel und fressen dein' Lieblingsgnoblar, einfach nur, damit sie's ihr'n Kumpels erzählen können.

KAWUMM! Har-har-har ...

Gnoblarkrieger ... hmpf, genau. Denen muss man zeigen wo's langgeht. Trotzdem immer wieder lustig, wenn 'se draufgehn.

Kleine grüne Dinger, die kleine Dinger fangen. Erinnert mich daran, wie ich ma' 'nen Elfen mit 'ner Bärenfalle um den Kopf gesehen hab. Hab tagelang gelacht.
- Armeebuch Die Ogerkönigreiche

Wenn du einen Mann tötest, bist du ein Mörder.
Wenn du zehn tötest, bist du ein Monster.
Wenn du hundert tötest, bist du ein Held.
Wenn du zehntausend tötest, bist du ein Eroberer.
- Warhammer Regelbuch, Edition weiß ich nicht mehr


----------



## Leoncore (10. September 2007)

Ich hab noch ein sehr aussagekräftiges Zitat eines Skaven gefunden: "Stirb-stirb!" - Kriegsherr Quiek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (10. September 2007)

es ist besser für den imperator zu sterben als für sich selbst zu leben.

mein leben für den imperator. 

unschuld gibt es nicht, es gibt nur verschiedene versetten der schuld.

"dawn of war"

bei meiner sign ist ja auch noch eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (30. September 2007)

Nurgle Deathguard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*The bolts from our guns shall be as thick as flies on a corpse, our followers shall be as numerous as maggots on rotting flesh and news of our victory will spread through the armies of our enemies like a plague.*

+++ Augury of Sarcidius, Death Guard Librarian +++​


----------



## FE3L-X (8. Dezember 2007)

_Follow me Sons of Sigmar, for the imperator!_

Trailer Mark of Chaos


----------



## Barondil (8. Dezember 2007)

_"Eine Zwergenarmee ist wie ein gut gearbeitetes Kettenhemd: Jeder Krieger ist ein eisenhartes Kettenglied, mit den anderen verbunden durch Pflicht, Ehre und Loyalität. und wie ein Kettenhemd soll kein Schlag sie durchdringen, solange die Kettenglieder stark bleiben."_

Altes Zwergensprichwort


_"Wir kämpfen, um unser Volk zu beschützen, wir kämpfen zur Verteidigung unserer Klans, doch vor allem anderen kämpfen wir für unsere Ehre. Vergesst niemals die Pein, die wir erlitten haben - für jedes Unrecht, das unsere Feinde unseren Ahnen antaten, werden wir sie in Blut bezahlen lassen. Denn wir sind die Söhne Grungnis; alleine sind wir Felsen, geimeinsam sind wir ein unerschütterlicher Berg."_

König Alrik bei der Verteidigung Karak Ghirns


----------



## Kresse (8. Dezember 2007)

Sehr gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Wer sich bei Zeiten dünne macht, erlebt auch noch die nächste Schlacht_

Altes Skavensprichwort


----------



## Masarius (8. Dezember 2007)

"Blitze werden den Himmel zerreißen, die Flüsse werden sich in Blut verwandeln und Krieg wird das Land überziehen. Die Legionen langer toter Könige werden sich wieder erheben, auf ewig erobernd, und der Tod wird an ihrer Seite reiten."

Settra der Ewige König Nehkharas

Armeebuch: Gruftkönige von Khemri, Rückseite oben


"Mit scharfen Stahl und kaltem Herzen werden wir auf unsere Feinde herniederfahren. Die Schwachen sollen sterben, auf das die Starken überdauern, und niemandem soll Gnade gezeigt werden. Dann, und nur dann werden unsere Feinde erfahren, was Angst wirklich bedeutet."

Malekith Hexenkönig von Naggaroth

Armeebuch: Dunkelelfen , Rückseite oben


----------



## -Haihappen- (9. Dezember 2007)

_"Kümmat euch zuerst um da großän Schießaz. Dann ballan da Schleudaz auf da Mauer, wo da Ogaz drauf zu rennän, bis 'se einstürzt. Da Rest von euch zielt auf alläs, was sich bäwegt und nich grün is, klar?"_

*+++Befehle Nazgit's an seine verschiedenen Fernkampftruppen+++ * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Dezember 2007)

"Wir sind das zivilisierteste Volk der Welt. Wir kennen mehr Arten des Tötens als jeder andere!"
- ein Dunkelelf

Dann gabs noch ein sehr nettes zum Charakter der Dunkelelfen, leider kann ichs nur sinngemäß wiedergeben:

"Tötet ihre Krieger, Männer und Jungen!
Tötet ihre Frauen, Kinder und Greise!
Tötet ihr Vieh, ihre Pferde und Haustiere!
Aber mehr als alles andere - tötet mit Vergnügen!"


----------



## Rosaschlüpfer (9. Dezember 2007)

"Kommt ein Shizer angeflogen
 kleb ich gleich an seine Hoden,
 kleiner Man du mußt dich bücken
 ich werde deine Eier Pflücken!"

och falscher film... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Krieg ist, wenn alte Männer sich streiten und Junge Männer deswegen sterben müssen!"

stand in irgend ein War 40k roman... oder wars in nem Warhammer Forum? 0o ach egal Chaos sei mit euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (9. Dezember 2007)

siehe Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## destru (6. Oktober 2008)

Niemals gab es ein verlasseneres Land als Sylvania. Doch was die Götter missachten und die Menschen des Imperiums verabscheuen, ist ein Genuss für die Herrscher der Untoten

Neugier erzeugt Wissen , Wissen erzeugt Neugier
Nur Tzeentch kann beides befriedigen

das obere is aus White Dwarf
das andere is glaubich aus den Lehren des Tzeentch

Nur weil wir weglaufen heißt das nicht dass wir nicht kämpfen wollen
ein Goblin fragt mich net welcher ^^


----------



## Breasa (6. Oktober 2008)

_Der Tod, er steht flüsternd hier,
Mein Ohr versteht nicht, doch im Herzen,
Tief drinnen, offenbart sich mir,
Es existiert nur Leid und Schmerzen._

*Inschrift übertragen von den Mauern von Cthelmax (Necron Codex)*

_Es brennt so kurz, das Licht meiner Kinder, so kurz.
Doch beim Höheren Wohl, es brennt auch so hell!_

*Aun´Va (Sternenreich der Tau Kodex)*

Mhh welche von Warhammer Fantasy hab ich grad net zur and, obwohl ich mehr als genug Kodexe hab, sind alle zu lang um als Zitat zu gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell10 (6. Oktober 2008)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!
> 
> Quelle Warhammer online Trailer xD
> Thoa er hat nix von warhammer Zitaten geschrieben
> ...




Ist auch gut so das er nichts von War geschrieben hat, weil es nicht wert ist für War zeitzu verschwenden-

WAR = WOW Billigkopie


----------



## Qulhata (6. Oktober 2008)

oh jemand der glaubt wow hätte orks erfunden^^
deine dummen kommis brauch kein mensch geh dayli quests machen oda so


----------



## Breasa (6. Oktober 2008)

1. Heul woanders rum das du neidisch auf WAR bist

2. hab doch noch welche gefunden^^

_Nur ´n totes Bartgesicht is´n gutes Bartgesicht und dat einzige was bessa is als ´n totes Bartgesicht, is´n sterbendes Bartgesicht, dat dir sagt, wo seine Kumpels sin´_

*Morglum Knochenbrecher (Orks und Goblins Codex rückseite)*

_Athel Loren wird weder Menschen noch Zwerge, Orks oder Tiermenschen in seinen Grenzen dulden. Sollte ein Feind einen einzigen Schritt auf dieser geheiligten Erde machen, so macht er niemals einen zweiten_

*Scarloc, Nebelwandler von Athel Loren ( Waldelfen Codex rückseite)*

ORKS SIN´ DA BEST´N


----------



## HaiQ (6. Oktober 2008)

War = WOW billigkopie  --> ljkaugföaukgsökfugwöiug = der selben Aussagewert.

Jetzt mal im Ernst .... sowas will doch keiner lesen .....


----------



## Brimbur (6. Oktober 2008)

*"WE are blue, we are white, we are Dwarfen Dynamite!"*

_Unterschrift auf einem Bloodbowl Diorama, welches nen Golden Demon gewonnen hat und glaube ne Zeitlang im GW-Laden in Berlin rumstand_


----------



## Myrkyr (6. Oktober 2008)

Was mir aus Dawn of War noch einfiel:

Imperium:
"Solange die Feinde des Imperators atmen kann es keinen Frieden geben."
"Wer Angst zeigt hat keinen Glauben!"
"Ketzerei eintspringt aus Müßiggang."
"Hütet euch vor dem Alien. Dem Mutanten. Dem Ketzer."
"Für den Imperator!"
"Ehrt den unsterblichen Imperator."
"Ein freier Verstand ist wie eine unbewachte Festung mit offenen Toren."
"Es ist besser, für den Imperator zu sterben als für sich selbst zu leben."
"Fürchtet mein Kettenschwert!"
"Ich werde ihren Geist vernichten und ihre Körper verbrennen..."
"Man soll die Gefallenen immer als die besten Männer des Imperiums in Erinnerung behalten."

Chaos:
"Verstand ist was für Schwache!"
"Ich fühle, wie der Warpraum mich überkommt. Es ist ein guter Schmerz..."
"Vernichten, Verbrennen! Zerstören! Vernichten!"
"Ich habe mehr Macht, als ihr euch vorstellen könnt..."
"Für die dunklen Götter!"

Orks:
"Grün gewinnt!"
"Orks sin' da Best'n. Un' da Stärkst'n. Un' da Gemeinst'n!"
"Ich bin zu groß, um besiegt zu werd'n!"
"Orks sin' da Best'n von All'n!"

40k Chaos Gate:
"Blood for the Blood God!"
"The Emperor guides our fire!"
"The heat of a thousand suns shall destroy you!" (beim Feuern eines Plasmawerfers)
"Spirit of the Machine, guide my aim!"

Und natürlich das beste Orkzitat aller Zeiten: "Rot macht schnella!"


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

"Skaven!", she said, making Ophelia look up and ask Sigmar for forgiveness. Facing Angelica again, she said: "Have the seen us yet?". "No!", was the reply, "But they will smell us before we can surprise them!". 
Ophelia thought for a second, "Well, then let's make sure they know we are here then, By Sigmar! Charge!!!"

_Aus einem White Dwarf über die Mordheimer Sisters of Sigmar. _


----------



## Ebon (6. Oktober 2008)

> War = WOW billigkopie ...



lol ja klar wenn dann schon WAR == WOW (wir haben hier keine Wertzuweißung sondern einen Vergleich ... aber keine Angst das lernst du vielleicht noch in der Schule)

back to topic

Da gerade so ein Stump&#8217;n seine nich&#8217; dazugab un&#8217; ich gerad son rieß&#8217;n Spaß mit den&#8217; auf da Schlachtfeld hatte:

"Ich werd' se in den Staub trampeln. Ich werd' ihre Armeen zerschmettern. Ich werd' ihre Dörfer un' Städte abfackeln. Ich werd' se auf 'nen Haufen schmeißen un' im Feuer rösten. Ich werd' Köppe abschlagen, Knochen brechen und auf den Teilen rumspringen, die noch übrich bleiben. Un' dann werd' ich richtig gemein &#8230;"
_
Grimgork Eisenpelz_


----------



## makkaal (6. Oktober 2008)

"Nur die Toten haben das Ende des Krieges gesehen." - Plato

"Man kann einen Krieg genauso gewinnen wie ein Erdbeben." - Jeanette Rankin

"Der Krieg ist in wachsendem Umfang kein Kampf mehr, sondern ein Ausrotten durch Technik." - Karl Jaspers

"Krieg ist ein Spiel, bei dem man lächelt. Wenn man nicht lächelt, sollte man grinsen. Wenn man nicht grinsen kann, sollte man sich für eine Zeit nicht blicken lassen." - Winston Churchill

"Jeder der einen Kreuzzug unternimmt, neigt dazu, wahninnig zu werden." - Aus: Aldous Huxley: "Der Teufel von Loudun"

"Es sind immer die Leisetreter, die den Krieg überleben; die wahrhaft Tapferen bleiben draußen für den Ruhm derer, die unterm Triumphbogen heimmarschieren." - Aus: B. Traven: Der Banditendoktor 

"Man kann keinen Krieg haben und Freiheit zugleich." Aus: B. Traven: Trozas 

"Gute Krieger kehren nicht um." (Nicht wahr, liebe Tanks?) Aus: B. Traven: Der Marsch ins Reich der Caoba 

"Den Tod auf dem Schlachtfeld eignet keine Würde." Aus: John Steinbeck: Jenseits von Eden 

dann noch: "Der Krieg ist wie eine Kohlroulade, da muss ordentlich Fleisch drin sein." Aus: Ismail Kadare: Das verflixte Jahr

und last, but not least:

*"Lass uns Wildschweine jagen gehen!" - Der Namenlose Held von Gothic (3)*


----------



## Shrukan (6. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich meinen Schwarzork manchmal anklicke kommt es zu folgendem Text / Geräuch..
*pfurz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (6. Oktober 2008)

> wenn ich meinen Schwarzork manchmal anklicke kommt es zu folgendem Text / Geräuch..
> *pfurz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na und, wenn ich meinen Löwen anklicke, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob die Entwickler für die Sounds nicht irgendeinen Mitarbeiter beim Schnarchen bei der Arbeit erwischt haben und jetzt die aufgenommenen Schlafgeräusche ins Spiel eingebaut haben - nur um dem Typen einen Seitenhieb zu verpassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel, wenn ich mich in Zukunft hier für meine Signatur bediene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehr schöner Thread. Ein kleines hab ich auch noch (quelle Lexicanum):

"Die Frage ist nicht, wie ich die unschuldigen Bürger des Imperiums von den Anbetern des Chaos unterscheiden kann. Die Frage ist, wie viele ich verbrennen kann."
-Hexenjäger Rudolphus Mann zum Großtheogonisten Volkmar




Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so das er nichts von War geschrieben hat, weil es nicht wert ist für War zeitzu verschwenden-
> 
> WAR = WOW Billigkopie



Komisch, ich hätte schwören können ich hab dich vor kurzem ingame getroffen. Hab sogar n Bild davon...........oder wars doch nur ein Troll?


----------



## Vamberfeld (6. Oktober 2008)

Da ich nicht sturpide Kopieren möchte hier Links zu umfangreichen Zitatsammlungen:

WH40k

WHc
Wem das nicht reicht, der kann nach "Zitate" suchen.


----------



## Hellacopter (7. Oktober 2008)

"Unschuld beweist gar nichts"  - Stammt zwar aus dem WH40K Regelwerk, wenn ich mich nicht irre, passt aber gerade für Hexenjäger sehr gut^^


----------



## Definition (7. Oktober 2008)

"Meine Abgesandten machen gierigen Freunden Geschenke, die Schädel der Unlebenden tragen Abschaumseelen, salzig Lied noch klingt. Diese nehmen Sie, denn Spielerei und Glitzer ist alles. Durch Zustimmung beginnt ihr Fall, denn Schuld ist ewig, weit über sterblich Menschenleben"

+++Luthor Harkon+++ lexicanum


Seitdem verbreitet Luthor Huss die Kunde:

"Sigmar wurde wiedergeboren, um den Menschen des Imperiums in ihrer schwersten Stunde beizustehen.
Er ist danach wieder von ihnen gegangen, und wird eines Tages auch erneut wiederkehren..." lexicanum

*"Wenn Ihr den Herrn des Mordes vor mir seht, marschiert zu seinem Thron und sagt ihm, dass ich komme. Sagt ihm, wenn ich dort eintreffe, trete ich ihm seine Messingzähne in den* *Hals"*
Malus Darkblade in Schwertsturm


und mein liebling aus dem nicht WAR Universum :

"Ich kann nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte." -Max Liebermann beim Betrachten eines Fackelzugs zu Adolf Hitlers Machterübernahme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (7. Oktober 2008)

_Inmitten der Finsternis und der Schrecken einer zersplitternden Welt werden die Armeen der wahren Schöpfer, wir, die wir schon zu Anbeginn der Zeit alt waren, erneut in die Schlacht ziehen. Wir werden das Chaos und die unordnung hinwegfegen, denn unser ist der wahre Pfad und niemand vermag uns zu trotzen. _

Lord Kroak der Ehrwürdige

_Lasst die hervorrangenden Diener nicht verfallen. Ehret sie ewig, wie sie es verdienen._

Armeebuch der Echsenmenschen


----------



## Meshugga (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Bedeutung eines Sieges übersteigt das bloße Niederringen eines Gegners bei weitem. Ein Sieg bedeutet, den Gegner zu vernichten, seine Existenz aus der Erinnerung der Lebenden auszulöschen, kein Überbleibsel seiner Bestrebungen zurückzulassen, sein Lebenswerk zu zerstören und sämtliche Aufzeichnungen seines Daseins zu entfernen. Dies ist die Bedeutung eines Sieges.

+++ Macharius, Generalfeldmarschall des Segmentum Solar +++


"Mit Lanze und Schwert werden wir den feigen Feind niederstrecken. Wir, die stolzen Ritter Bretonias, werden sie in den Boden reiten. Das Vertrauen in die Herrin macht uns unverwundbar. Für immer wird man sich unserer erinnern, unsere Heldentaten werden noch lange nach uns besungen werden. Für Bretonia und für die Herrin, zum Angriff!"

+++Herzog Bohemund der Drachentöter, während der
Schlacht um die Grismarfurt+++



"Chateau Gallarde
In Lyonesse der Reisende wird erblicken, eine Burg in von Orks verseuchtem Land, eine Festung auf felsigem Rücken, vier Türme erbaut von mächtiger Hand, und Mauern so hoch, daß sie zu erklimmen, den Feinden nur den Tod kann bringen!"

+++ Aus der bretonischen Ballade «Chateau Gallarde» +++

Belohnung
1000 Goldkronen
Für den Kopf des verräterischen Hobgoblin Oglah Khan
100 Goldkronen
Für den Kopf jedes Hobgoblins der Räuberbande
"Oglah Khans Wolfsreiter"
ooOoo
... Graf von Pontifie
...wird mit ewiger ...haft entlohnt

+++ Anschlag an einem Baum +++



"Hiermit verurteile ich die Gefangenen mit sofortiger Wirkung zum Tode. Es ist die einzig gerechte Strafe für diese elenden Wichte."

+++ Baron Rikhardt befiehlt die Hinrichtung bretonischer Gefangener während der Schlacht bei Solmünde +++

"Das anständige Volk findet die gewöhnliche Ratte abstoßend. Sie plündert unsere Müllhaufen, erschreckt unsere Kinder und ist der Vorbote aller Seuchen. Aber wie unvergleichbar schlimmer sind da erst die Skaven, die Verbreiter der Fäulnis und des Verderbens. Sie stehen und gehen aufrecht wie Menschen und wirken wie eine widerwärtige Parodie unseres Volkes. Ratten, so groß wie ein Mensch und ausgestattet mit gemeiner Intelligenz und Verschlagenheit. Sie sind die dunkle Seite unserer Seele, gekommen, um uns für unsere Sünden büßen zu lassen!"

+++ Albrecht von Nuln, wegen Volksverhetzung 1301 IC auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt. +++


"Alles Leben besteht aus hochorganisierter Materie, die von den Gesetzen der Natur gelenkt wird. So ist jedes Leben ein Kampf gegen das Chaos. Ein Kampf, der letztendlich zum Scheitern verurteilt ist."

+++ Albrecht von Nuln, wegen Volksverhetzung 1301 IC auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt. +++


"Reikschloss, Festung der Imperatoren
Auf der höchsten Spitze flatterte die stolze Standarte der Imperatoren im Wind. Ich konnte die altehrwürdigen Symbole des Imperiums erkennen: den doppelschweifigen Kometen, den Greifen und den Hammer des Sigmar. Seit zweitausend Jahren prangten sie über den mächtigen Mauern, ungestürzt und unberührt von jedem Feind.Polierte Kanonen der Imperialen Artillerieschule zu Nuln strahlten im Sonnenlicht.

Der Wind wehte den eindrucksvollen Kriegsgesang der Reichsgarde herüber, als sie aus den Toren von Burg Reikschloß marschierte, um dem Imperator auf dem Schlachtfeld zu dienen."

+++ Anon über die Burg Reikschloss +++


"Ein Krieg zieht herauf! Spürst du die Unruhe deiner Krieger? Siehst du das nervöse Tänzeln der Pferde? ... Hörst du die Trommeln in der Ferne?"

+++ Anon - im Vorfeld des Nemesis-Kriegs +++


"Möge Sigmar den Bewohnern des Imperiums beistehen!"

+++ Anon - Heimkehrer nach der Niederlage
gegen Skarsnik in der Entscheidung am Nachtfeuerpass +++


"Echte Helden werden im lodernden Feuer des Kampfes geschmiedet.
Dort und nirgendwo anders ..."

+++ Anon +++


"Und wahrlich hieß es von ihm: Ohne Zahl waren seine Krieger und ohne Maß war seine Macht..."

+++ Anon +++


"Merke dir, den reichen Gecken aus Marienburg darfst du nie den Rücken zudrehen. Ich kann dir versichern, dass sie absolut gewissenlos sind und dazu noch reicher als jeder andere in der Umgebung, was natürlich nicht sehr überraschend ist, denn es sind die fetten Blutegel der Händlergilde, die die Taschen der Marienburger mit Gold füllen. Darum haben sie auch so gute Rüstungen und können mehr Leute als andere anheuern. Laß dich von ihren eitlen Kleidern und glitzernden Juwelen nicht täuschen, Söhnchen. Sie tragen ihre Waffen nicht nur zur Zierde, sie können sie auch einsetzten!"

+++ Anonymes Statement über die Banden der Marienburger in Mortheim +++


"Ah, Reikländer, die hervorragendsten Kämpfer überhaupt! Diszipliniert, exzellente Schützen und gute, solide Kämpfer! Reikländer folgen nur den besten Anführern, also reiß dich zusammen, Söhnchen! Diese Krieger glänzen in praktisch jeder Form des Kampfes und sind wesentlich verlässlicher als andere Kämpfer, da sie selbst in gefährlichen Situationen ihre Nerven behalten."

+++ Anonymes Statement über die Banden der Reikländer in Mortheim +++

"Ich möchte ANFÜHREN!
Ich habe die Kenntnisse, ich habe die Fertigkeiten, und Ihr könnt mir folgen, wenn Ihr möchtet! Wieviele Jahre habt Ihr Euren Lebensunterhalt zusammengekratzt - fünf, zehn, fünfzehn? Nun denn! Zeigt mir die Männer, und ich werde eine Kampftruppe zusammenstellen, angesichts derer sich die Reichsgarde und die winselnden Weißen Wölfe von Middenheim in Grund und Boden schämen werden. Seid Ihr dabei? Also, SEID IHR NUN DABEI?!"

+++ Rede des betrunkenen Morgan Bernhardt in der Kneipe «Kippered Herring» zu Nuln +++


Sie bewegten sich mit der Anmut und der Geschwindigkeit von Katzen. Ihre Stimmen erhoben sich zu einem melodiösen Schlachtgesang und (ihre Haut) schien von innen heraus zu glühen. Am beängstigsten aber waren ihre Augen, die tief in meine Seele zu blicken schienen.

+++ Feldwaibel Bienhof über Hochelfen +++


"Unser Befehl ist einfach Männer.
Der Imperator verlangt von uns, diese verfluchte Krone zu finden, und niemand,
nicht einmal die Zwerge, werden uns daran hindern!"

+++ Feldwaibel Brunn zu seinen «9. Talabheim-Schwertkämpfern angesichts feindlicher Zwerge +++

"Ein Leichentuch aus Rauch hing sieben Tage und Nächte über der Stadt, und große Hitze brannte wie ein Kohlebecken der Unterwelt."

+++ Chronist der Ostmark, Eintrag für das Jahr 2000 IC +++

"Noch während mein Herr Karl Franz den Kriegsrat einberief, erklang ein schreckliches Brüllen aus dem dunklen Wald um die Lichtung. Die Bihandkämpfer machten sich bereit, den Imperator gegen die Bestien zu beschützen. Doch Karl Franz befahl ihnen, die Standarte zu sichern, die am Turm hing, und sie sie gegen jede finstere Bestie zu verteidigen, die es wagen sollte, ihre schmutzigen Klauen darauf zu legen. Die Krieger protestierten und wandten ein, ihr Platz sei an seiner Seite, doch Karl Franz ließ sie mit einem ernsten Blick verstummen.
Die Herren Schwarzhelm und Hellborg schienen von unserer lage nicht allzu beunruhigt und machten sich ohne Furcht daran, ihre Waffen anzulegen und ihren Untergebenen Befehle zu erteilen. Ich blickte dem Reichsmarschall einen Moment lang direkt in die Augen und bei Sigmar, ich hoffe, dass ich das nie wieder tun muss!
Dann zogen Karl Franz und seine Gefährten ihre Waffen und traten hinaus ins Zwielicht, um sich den Kindern des Chaos zu stellen. Sie wussten, dass unsere Armeen ihnen zur Hilfe kommen würden, aber auch, dass sie erst einmal allein gegen die Horde würden kämpfen müssen."

"Unser geliebter Karl Franz wird betrogen und finstere Magie entfesselt! Aber fürchtet euch nicht, denn der Imperator stellt sich mutig den scheußlichen Bestien, die wie eine Parodie aus Pferd und Mensch wirken, während der heldenhafte Kurt Helborg mit einem mächtigen Shaggoth ringt."

"Der Reichsmarschall fällt die Drachenogerbestie, weitere mutige Soldaten treten dem Kampf bei und unser gutmütiger Imperator wird verwundet, während durch schreckliche Zauberei Kreaturen von Besorgnis erregendem und verwirrendem Äußeren entstehen."

"Die Krieger des Imperators werfen einen hinterhältigen Angriff der tierköpfigen Horden zurück, die finstere Tierkreatur stiftet weiter Unheil und die strahlenden Ritter der Reichsgarde galoppieren auf das Schlachtfeld, bereit für den Kampf!"

"Der Imperator wird von einer widerwärtigen Brut attackiert, der Hauptmann des Imperiums rettet seine Ehre, aber dei stolzen Soldaten Carroburgs verlieren die Standarte des Imperators und mindern so den gerechten Triumph der Armeen des gesegneten Imperiums."

"Als die Sonne sich über das Schlachtfeld senkte, waren die einzigen Geräusche das Stöhnen der Verwundeten und das ferne Brüllen der Tiermenschen, die sich in den düsteren Wald zurückzogen. Der Imperator stand inmitten des Gemetzels und weinte bittere Tränen. Die Bihandkämpfer waren bis auf den letzten Mann gefallen, während sie das Banner des Imperators verteidigten. Die heilige Standarte war von den viehaften Kreaturen besudelt worden, die sie erobert hatten. Der Imperator hatte seine Ritter bei einem glorreichen Gegenangriff geführt, aber er hatte die ganze Zeit damit zu kämpfen, bei Bewusstsein zu bleiben, so schwer waren die Wunden, die ihm die schrecklichen Kreaturen des Waldes beigebracht hatten. Schweren Herzens berief er den Kriegsrat erneut ein. Er war hier, um die Nemesis-Krone zu finden, und das würde er tun - koste es, was es wolle."

+++ aus den «Chroniken des Heldenmuts» von Albrecht von Druker, Geschichtsschreiber am Hof zu Altdorf +++

"Sollte die Nemesis-Krone wirklich im Großen Wald verborgen liegen,
so wird das Imperium sie finden und behalten."

+++ vermutlich Imperator Karl Franz zu Beginn des Nemesis-Krieges +++

Fragt man Dich: "Welches ist der Name des Steins, der brennt?"
So sollst Du sprechen: "Schwefel ist's gemischt mit flinkem Silber."
Fragt man Dich: "Welches ist der Name der universalen Säure?"
So sollst Du sprechen: "Al-Khahest."
Fragt man Dich: "Welch' trägt die Heilung jeglicher Beschwer?"
So sollst Du sprechen: "Panacea Universalis."
Fragt man Dich: "Welches ist der Name der Krönung aller Kunst?"
So sollst Du sprechen: "Das Elixier des Lebens."
Fragt man Dich: "Welchen Namen trägt das edelste der Metalle?"
So sollst Du sprechen: "Gold."

+++ Balthasar Gelt "Von der Kunst der Alchemie" +++


"Auf Befehl des Imperators: Gebt die Straße frei oder erleidet die Folgen!"
"Dies ist imperiales Territorium! Lasst uns passieren!"
"Sture Narren!"

+++ General von Groppen zu Zwergen während des Nemesis-Krieges +++

"Ich erwarte von euch nicht, zu kämpfen, sondern zu sterben."
+++ Kurfürst Mikael Ludenhof zu einem Hauptmann, der fragte, warum manche der Krieger so schlecht ausgerüstet seien. +++

"Drei Dinge haben das Imperium groß gemacht - Glaube, Stahl und Schießpulver"

+++Magnus der Fromme+++


"Ich kann es in euren Augen sehen, dass ihr euch vor diesen Feinden fürchtet. Ich kann in euren Augen die Frage lesen, wie wir solch schreckliche Monster bekämpfen sollen. Männer des Imperiums, ich habe die Antwort: Wir bekämpfen sie mit unserem Stahl, wir bekämpfen sie mit unserem Mut, aber allem voran bekämpfen wir sie mit unserem Glauben an Sigmar!"

+++Magnus der Fromme+++


Die Frage ist nicht, wie ich die unschuldigen Bürger des Imperiums von den Anbetern des Chaos unterscheiden kann. Die Frage ist, wie viele ich verbrennen kann.

+++ Hexenjäger Rudolphus Mann zum Großtheogonisten Volkmar+++


"Es gibt kein Problem, das sich nicht mit Kanonen lösen lässt!"

+++ Hauptmann Meyer, imperiale Artillerieakademie zu Nuln +++

"Eine Flammende Rede, junger Mann! Gut gemacht! Wahrhaftig, gut gemacht. Ihr habt ein hitziges Temprament, soviel ist sicher. Das ist genau das, was wir hier brauchen. Für meinen Geschmack gibt es hier zuviele Gecken und Stutzer,"
Er kniff verschwörerisch die Augen zusammen und senkte die Stimme zu einem Flüstern:
"Brennt sie nieder, sage ich. Ich kann das auch, sollt ihr wissen!"

+++ Darius Redhand III, alternder und betrunkener Feuerzauberer im «Kippered Herring» zu Nuln. +++


"Das ist wie Goblins in einer Schlucht abzuknallen."

+++ Ausspruch, der von der Effektivität der Reikland-Scharfschützen geprägt wurde,
die die Besatzung der Schwarzsteinfeste bildeten +++


"An die Kanonen!"

+++ Imperiumsgeneral Reinhard von Speer +++



"Auf der Spitze ihrer Stadt steht der Tempel Hashuts, des Vaters der Finsternis. Im Inneren des Tempels führen die Priester blutige Rituale durch, und werfen Gefangene zum Gelächter der Zauberer in große Kessel mit flüssigem Blei. Über dem Tempel thront eine riesige hohle, eiserne Statue von Hashut, dessen Bauch eine ewig brennende Esse enthält, so daß der Gott durch die Hitze rot glüht."

+++ Aus dem Tagebuch Markus Trebors +++

"Ein fetter Ogergeneral ließ seinen Blick über das Schlachtfeld schweifen, roch den Gestank des Sieges und sprach: "Serviert mir den Kopp des feindlichen Generals auf 'nem Tablett!" Und so geschah es. Der beste Halblingkoch der Armee servierte ihn ihm mit Knoblauchbutter, und der General rülpste laut und voll tiefster Zufriedenheit."

+++ Von dem Historiker Ummler von Carroburg aufgezeichnete Anekdote
über die Oger-Sichtweise eines Sieges. +++

Mein Herr,
ich entschuldige mich für diese Taube, aber ich musste diese Nachricht in großer Eile versenden. Ich versicherer Euch, dass eine mächtige Verzauberung auf den Vogel gewirkt wurde, sodass nur die finsterste Magie die Nachricht daran hindern könnte, Euch zu erreichen.
Ein Ort für den geplanten Rat Eurer vertrautesten Agenten und Offiziere wurde gewählt. Er wird in vier Tagen im Gasthaus zum Feisten Eber an der Drakenwaldstraße stattfinden, gerade einmal zwei Meilen von Eurem geplanten Lager entfernt.
Das Gasthaus verfügt über ausreichende Stallungen, einen Wachturm und eine Mauer, ist ansonsten aber unauffällig und daher der ideale Ort für das Treffen. Der Platz ist beschränkt, ich möchte also höflichst darum bitten, dass nur ein kleines Gefolge aus der vertrautesten Leibgarde Eure Kaiserliche Majestät begleiten möge.
Wie Ihr befohlen habt, hat Reichsmarschall Hellborg mich informiert, dasss er auf dem Weg ist und wie geplant am Rat teilzunehmen gedenkt. Ich verbleibe im Feisten Eber und bereite Eure alsbaldige Ankunft vor.

+++ Euer loyaler Diener, Generalsekretär Hedrim Valdaes +++


Der Pfad in die ewige Verdammnis beginnt direkt vor unserer Haustüre, und wir müssen nur unserem Heim und Herd den Rücken kehren, um den ersten Schritt darauf zu tun.

+++ Volkmar, Großtheogonist des Sigmar bei einer Rede an die Adepten des Lichtordens der Magie+++


Alle Menschen träumen, doch nicht auf die gleiche Weise. Jene, die bei Nacht in den dunklen Tiefen ihres Geistes träumen, wachen bei Tage auf und stellen fest, dass alles eine Illusion war; doch die, welche am Tage träumen, sind gefährliche Menschen. Ihre Träume sind Träume der Hoffnung, der Verbesserung, der Veränderung. Aus ihnen entstammen die verfluchten Anhänger des Chaos.

+++ Aus den Predigten des Großtheogonisten Volkmar +++


----------



## killig (7. Oktober 2008)

Im Tempel SZ Chat :
"Geht auf die Tanks die Healer machen sowieso keinen Schaden."
....ein unbekannter Hexenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Oktober 2008)

"Pfeile treffen nur diejenigen, deren Herzen zögerlich und voller Zweifel sind! Für Bretonia und König Louen, ZUM ANGRIFF!!!"
- letzte Worte eines bretonischen Generals (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

"Wia Orkze valiarn' niemalz nich'! Wenn wa gewinn', gewinn' wa! Wenn wa' stärb'n dann sin' wa tot, also zählt dat nich' alz valorn'! Un' wenn wa' weglauf'n, dann könn' wa' imma' noch wiedakomm'n un' euch wegmosch'n! Allez kla'?"


----------



## Slaargh (7. Oktober 2008)

Zitat: "Aaaaaaaaagh" <- die letzten Worte des Hexenjägers "Helsing" auf dem Server Erengrad, nachdem ich ihm meinen Spalta zwischen die Ohren gehauen habe. Wer sich so einen Namen gibt sollte den ganzen Tag geschlagen werden. Ich stelle mich auch gerne zur Verfügung.


----------

